# northern ireland



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

hi guys!! 
was just wondering if there is such a thing as surrogacy in northern Ireland and if so were would I get some info?


----------



## bethbethany123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi there,

We're also looking for a surrogate in Northern Ireland. There doesn't seem to be much talk about it and we haven't come across anyone so far. The Origin clinic is Belfast isn't licenced for surrogacy, so perhaps that has something to do with it.

Anyway, just wanted to reply to your message. Good luck!


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi there, i live in republic of ireland and im trying surrogacy in india , i think if you do surrogacy in NI it can be organised through some of the organisations in england,
Good luck
Rosebud


----------

